# Need a lightweight laptop under Rs 35-40k



## leoK (Dec 21, 2011)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*40k INR*

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

*Less than 14 inches and more than 13 inches. Also, weight should definitely be less than 2kgs.*

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

*India*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:

*Any brand. The decision will be based on the quality of the individual model but advice on good and bad brands would be appreciated.*


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

*Regular usage like web browsing, watching HD movies and playing some random (old) games.*

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

*It will be carried to different places and would also be placed on the lap so less weight and high battery life is a high requirement*

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

*No special requirement for games but some mainstream old games released in 2005-2006 may be played sometimes and high settings are not compulsory.*

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

*4-6 hours definitely needed.*

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

*I would prefer to buy online*

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

*Windows 7*

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

*At least 1280x800/1366x768.*



USB 3.0, although not compulsory would be icing on the cake.


I had found 2 laptops that somewhat fit my requirements.

Samsung NP350U2B-A04 - Samsung Notebook SERIES 3 - NP350U2B-A04IN - Ultra Portable - Notebook | SAMSUNG

The main problem is that it has a 12.5 inch screen but still looks a decent notebook.


Dell Inspiron 13z - Inspiron 13z Laptop | Dell India


I would appreciate your help in making my decision. Thank you!


----------



## svr (Dec 22, 2011)

Dell 13z is a good option but it doesnt have a optical drive ....if that is not a worry, then Dell is a definitely better option on the whole. 
Better quality, better customer service


----------

